
Scientists Hack Cellular Machinery, Create First Artificial Ribosome - jonbaer
https://hacked.com/scientists-hack-cellular-machinery-create-first-artificial-ribosome/
======
gus_massa
I'm not sure that this is very useful. To make strange proteins I think it's
better to make strange t-RNA that is bound to strange aminoacids. The ribosome
only connect the aminoacid that are selected by the t-RNA.

